
The Associated Press to Set Guidelines for Using Its Articles in Blogs - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/16/business/media/16ap.html?_r=2&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin&oref=slogin
======
wmeredith
RIAA, MPAA, Associated Press. This is not good brand management.

------
fallentimes
Wow - they call it the "Drudge Retort" instead of "Drudge Report" the entire
article.

Back to the topic...this sounds like something that's next to impossible to
enforce.

~~~
mhb
Not the entire article:

 _The Drudge Retort was initially started as a left-leaning parody of the much
larger Drudge Report, run by the conservative muckraker Matt Drudge. In recent
years, the Drudge Retort has become more of a social news site, similar to
sites like Digg, in which members post links to news articles for others to
comment on._

